# Us Import Juice Samples - Impressions



## Tom (5/4/14)

I received lots of different US juice samples. Here I would like to give some impressions, all vaped on the King Mod with the Origen Dripper @ 0.6 ohms. Each gets a new cotton wick and fresh battery. However, I won#t do full reviews Silver style now, maybe on the ones that I will re-order in bigger quantity.

These were the juices received:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-81#post-33950


*Boba's Bounty: *Excellent vape. Being a pure VG it is like a steam engine. The taste is tobacco with a sweetish exhale. Finally a tobacco that does not taste like it was made from hay  very smooth, no scratchy throat, but it has a decent throat hit. Re-ordering this. (10/10)

*Halo Freedom Juice: *another gr8 vape, mega plumes again, and a good TH. after vaping it I looked it up on the net and came across this review, that is spot on: http://vapenstein.com/the-lab/juice-review/84-juice-review-halo-freedom-juice . Re-ordering (10/10)
*Halo Longhorn:* all the qualities of the above juices, however this one has the flavor again that I do not like too much...straight out of the barnyard. Not re-ordering, as the Freedom Juice beats it by far. (6/10)
*Captivape The Good Shit:* Tobacco and Banana, probably some caramel undertone. Wow, another gr8 juice. Very smooth vape. The sample was at 6mg nic, still gave me a satisfying TH. Might be too little for others, but as I prefer flavor over TH it was good. The 1ml sample was finished in no time and I am keen to have more, now! So, will re-order this one too. (10/10)
So far....very happy with sampling. At least it was not another nose dive with tobacco juices. I think I found some juices that will get into my rotation.
I ordered some US juices before and those were all disappointing, must have been just bad luck 

Plenty more impressions to come.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tom (5/4/14)

*Captivape Nannerbacco: *did this straight after "The Good Shit" as both were a banana with tobacco. Yet both are very different. TGS is much sweeter, which I like. Nannerbacco has a different flavor which i cannot name yet, and unfortunately the 1ml sample does not last very long. It is some kind of spice that I know from foods. But it is a good vape. No annoying taste as so many others I tried. So, this will be re-ordered for further testing. However, it does not make it for my next order as I was more convinced of the TGS. (8/10)


----------



## Tom (5/4/14)

*Captivape Royale: *as before having mega plumes (although it's mostly attributed with the Origen). There is no fruity undertones at all, its a smooth tobacco. It is the same style as Freedom juice, and I just dripped this one...straight after vaping Royale. It is a tough call which one to re-order next. I think I will go with my first impression....so, its a close winner for Freedom juice. Royale gets a good 9/10, and it will be re-ordered at some stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/14)

Love your impressions @Tom

Just wish we could try these juices and that they were easily available here in SA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (5/4/14)

*Captivape Red Rum: *here is the first impression of a non tobacco from Captivape, and its gr8 for lovers of Gambit! Its complex, and it has Rum, Pineapple, Coconut.Perfect blend. As I am keen on Gambit, this one will be definitely in my rotation as well. (10/10)

wow...so far I am very impressed with Captivape. 15 euro for 30ml is a fair price for this Premium liquid. 2 more impressions to come, Pom Blue (another fruity one) and Diplomat (another tobacco). The latter is last because its not in stock at the supplier. But for now my taste buds need a rest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (5/4/14)

Silver said:


> Love your impressions @Tom
> 
> Just wish we could try these juices and that they were easily available here in SA


for anyone interested check this site, they do international shipping:
https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid

u can change language on the top right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (5/4/14)

*Captivape PomBlue: *blend of Pomegrenade and Blueberry. The fruit is a bit subtle, but the plumes are loads. Its not an artificial fruit taste, it tastes very nice actually. Real thing, smooth vape. However, I will rather order their Tiger's Blood juice with Strawberry. I even go for a blindshot with that one then....

So, these were the first impressions with Captivape and Boba's. I am very happy with those juices, worth the bucks and can be vaped as ADV. Tobacco or Fruit...all good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Tom said:


> for anyone interested check this site, they do international shipping:
> https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid
> 
> u can change language on the top right


Do they have a store one can visit?


----------



## Tom (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Do they have a store one can visit?


from what i gather one can order and collect. Dont know if they have a proper B&M store. Maybe send them an email?


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

I love it

@Matthee is plotting...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (6/4/14)

Just from those impressions I have ordered yesterday again, 100 euros worth of juices. But remember...taste is subjective 
What I like is that this is one place to get more then 2 brands of imported juice, as well as plenty other vape goodies.


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Tom said:


> from what i gather one can order and collect. Dont know if they have a proper B&M store. Maybe send them an email?


Ah, that is a good sign - that one can collect. Sent them a web enquiry. Thanks for the help, Tom.


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Silver said:


> I love it
> 
> @Matthee is plotting...


No doubt about that....checking out the fast train schedules to Cologne (seems that English for Koln?). Like 2 and a half hours from here.


----------



## Tom (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Ah, that is a good sign - that one can collect. Sent them a web enquiry. Thanks for the help, Tom.


always  planning a detour from Brussels? 

here more info: https://www.facebook.com/vapor.freak?fref=ts


----------



## Tom (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> No doubt about that....checking out the fast train schedules to Cologne (seems that English for Koln?). Like 2 and a half hours from here.


check the Thalys...its running from Paris to Cologne, thru Belgium


----------



## Tom (6/4/14)

https://www.thalys.com/be/en/offers...odLR8Aaw&xts=475592&xtor=SEC-14&xtdt=23279767


----------



## Tom (6/4/14)

on top of that...Cologne is worth a visit! If the weather is good, there is plenty to do nearby the station. the station is next to a beautiful cathredal, also worth it.


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Thanks Tom, will check it out. Was looking at the ICE train. Hope the peeps at the end of the web enquiry understands English, my German is rotten.


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

Wow @Matthee 

Catching a 2 and a half hour detour train to get some juice - now that is what I call dedication!

You deserve to find several winners for that...


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Silver said:


> Wow @Matthee
> 
> Catching a 2 and a half hour detour train to get some juice - now that is what I call dedication!
> 
> You deserve to find several winners for that...


And get to see Cologne (Brussels on a Saturday is not recommended). Anyhow, @Zodiac will pay for my train ticket if I bring him some Bobas!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks Tom, will check it out. Was looking at the ICE train. Hope the peeps at the end of the web enquiry understands English, my German is rotten.


if there is a problem I would assist you. Let me know then.


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Tom said:


> if there is a problem I would assist you. Let me know then.


Thanks, Tom.


----------



## Tom (12/4/14)

If one can get hold of bobas....do it and vape it at 0.3 ohms! Its living up to the hype. It has some roasted almond flavor on the exhale. Not burnt. Just right. I cant put it down right now, i have loaded the Helios with it, and in the Origen is 'the good shit' from Captivape.
I did not imagine what difference the low ohms do with this kind of juice. Only problem is the nic (18mg)...about to do a Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/4/14)

Tom said:


> If one can get hold of bobas....do it and vape it at 0.3 ohms! Its living up to the hype. It has some roasted almond flavor on the exhale. Not burnt. Just right. I cant put it down right now, i have loaded the Helios with it, and in the Origen is 'the good shit' from Captivape.
> I did not imagine what difference the low ohms do with this kind of juice. Only problem is the nic (18mg)...about to do a Silver



18mg at 0.3 ohms . That would be me passed out.??


----------



## Tom (12/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> 18mg at 0.3 ohms . That would be me passed out.??


i can feel it big time, but that flavor is so good...


----------



## Andre (13/4/14)

Some juices just shine at low ohms. Have that with Absolute Pin from 5P.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Oh my gosh @Tom 
0.3 ohms translates to about 50 Watts!!!
That must be insane. 

Hope you had the couch or bed ready 

Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Allan (13/4/14)

Tom said:


> on top of that...Cologne is worth a visit! If the weather is good, there is plenty to do nearby the station. the station is next to a beautiful cathredal, also worth it.



Cologne in my humble opinion is the most beautiful city in Germany. In summer the town square is a great place to visit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (13/4/14)

more impressions of Red Rum and Tiger's Blood:

the latter is a Strawberry vape. Very smooth and not artificial at all. It was a blind shot, ordered without sampling, no mistake. Will become a regular. (10/10).
Red Rum is as good as it was with the tiny sample. I would rate it close to Gambit, at nearly half price. Complex, smooth, fruity. Very distinct Rum flavour, almost like a good cocktail. Everyday evening vape.

*So, final verdict:* Captivape will be my main juice here in Germany, Boba's Bounty and 5Pawns (also available here) my special treats. I will also keep the Rhubarb in my rotation, from a german liquid lab. Just because I like the Rhubarb flavour.

It took me now just 2 months to find the right juice here, after sampling 4 different suppliers and plenty flavours. Tobacco, Fruits and Dessert style. Imported US juice and german manufactured. 

The following made it into my rotation:


Captivape Red Rum
Captivape Tiger's Blood
Captivape The Good Shit
AV Boba's Bounty
House of Liquids Cigar de Paris
5Pawns Gambit (will try the Castle Long tho)
Dampfwagen.de Wyoming (Rhubarb with more VG)
However, once I get back to SA will also stock up on VM4, it will still be in my rotation. I have 2 more in stock

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Now there's a man who knows how to zoom in on what he likes...

7 flavours in rotation Tom - that is superb. Well done for all the trying and tasting...

Really hard to find a nice variety of flavours one really likes...


----------



## Tom (13/4/14)

Silver said:


> Now there's a man who knows how to zoom in on what he likes...
> 
> 7 flavours in rotation Tom - that is superb. Well done for all the trying and tasting...
> 
> Really hard to find a nice variety of flavours one really likes...


yip...I am happy now with the choices. I also found that the Captivape is reasonable priced. Its the same pricing as good german juices, around 15 euro for 30ml


----------



## Tom (13/4/14)

gotta take 2 out tho, because it wont be day to day rotation. which is Gambit and Boba's. 28 and 25 euro, respectively. For weekends these are definitely in the rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Makes me thing we need to start a thread on juice rotations
We sort of have something similar already I guess - that one on juice combinations...

Let me look and see


----------

